# My 1st Litter this year.



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Cookie - my Black and White Pied gave Birth this morning. Didnt count babies yet, but I know she had probably 8-10.

She was bred with my Oreo- Longhaired Broken Black 
Male.

Pictures in a few Days. Super excited to see babies. She is a first time mom so hopefully she is a good one.

This is Cookie









This is Oreo


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Wveryone is doing well. Momma being a good momma. Can't wait to see what I have for colors. Got some homes lined up, depending on colors and sexes


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

One Baby didn't make it so there is 12 total waiting to sex them in a day or so. I will have to cull the weak babies.
Looks like all pieds, most likely Black and White


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Pics from Today, growing well. Doing good. Colors coming in nice.


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Shes being a good mom. Babies are eating well and crawling around now. 
Im having a hard time deciding my keepers. I tell myself only girls and im keeping 3 of the 6 girls but I find myself likeing some boys too. I know Im gonna emd up keeping some.

Heres the boys.









Heres the girls in the last 2 pics.
Girls im keeping in first pic. Girls in second pic are looking for homes

















Momma









Daddy


----------

